# Which is the best Shampoo w/ Sprayer System?



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I won the eZall at a little schooling show once, and I like it pretty well.

We bought the Vetrolin, and I didn't see that it did as well as the eZall.

Bathing like this, I noticed still doesn't get quite the same gleaming clean effect of really scrubbing with soap and water and a sponge though. I don't know why, because it's basicaly the same, but it just didn't seem to clean as well as other common shampoos.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh well I plan to use a sponge and scrub, I just like the ability to dispense the shampoo and soap easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I used a sponge as well when I used it, but it still didn't do as well. I think it's just the quality of the soap.

Maybe do some more research and see if you can find out more on the others that you listed? Maybe they're a little bit better.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Rather than buy the pre-filled shampoo sprayers, you could just get a lawn sprayer from your local hardware store (that's all these things really are) and then fill it with whatever type of concentrated shampoo you like. The nice thing about the lawn sprayers is you can adjust the concentrate ratio being sprayed, for more shampoo in dirtier areas, as well as spray straight water, and adjust the pressure/nozzle type etc. 

I buy shampoo by the heavily concentrated gallon, just pour in a little as needed. I do also scrub with the bathing mitt before rinsing, and I honestly think my horses get cleaner than they ever did with a plain hose and shampoo before. (This is the shampoo I use, except for on the gelding in my avatar who gets a whitening shampoo. One gallon bottle of of each of these has lasted me 2 years, is still more than half full, and I bathe my horses a lot. It's marketed on that particular website to dogs, but on the bottle it also specifies for horses.)


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

I was just thinking about that :]
Do you know if the lawn sprayers only come with some that have the prefilled fertilizer, or can you find empty ones?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, you can get empty ones. I think I just bought the ace hardware's store brand one. :lol:


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah thank you! Ill most likely do that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Indyhorse, can I ask a probably very stupid question? 

I read you use a whitening shampoo on the Appy in your avatar.
I have two leopard's, and also a white and silver pinto, that I have wanted to try some on. 
My silly question is, does it fade or change non white areas of your horses coat?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Indyhorse, can I ask a probably very stupid question?
> 
> I read you use a whitening shampoo on the Appy in your avatar.
> I have two leopard's, and also a white and silver pinto, that I have wanted to try some on.
> My silly question is, does it fade or change non white areas of your horses coat?


Nope, not at all. Whitening shampoos don't have any kind of bleaching or dyes in them, they are just formulated to have a brightening effect on white areas. They basically work like old fashioned bluing old ladies used to use on their hair.

If you click the link in my post, you can see a list of the ingredients in the whitening shampoo I use, it's all natural.

There is no real reason you couldn't use whitening shampoo all over on a darker horse - it won't affect their color. Just that most often whitening shampoos tend to be a little more expensive than standard shampoos, so I don't use them on everybody - just on Claymore, and on everyone else's socks


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!
I did look at both those shampoos and book marked the site immediately because of the wonderful ingredients used. :wink:
So that purple color of the whitener does not stain or anything? Just makes it stand out as a "special" shampoo? (I know, ANOTHER silly question, sorry.)

Also running off to the hardware store today for a sprayer, great tip! :thumbsup:
Been wanting to try one of those systems for awhile now, kind of surprised my hubby did not think of that himself...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> So that purple color of the whitener does not stain or anything? Just makes it stand out as a "special" shampoo? (I know, ANOTHER silly question, sorry.)


Nope, the purple does not stain at all, its just the purple/blue end of the spectrum is best at taking out green/yellow staining that so many white horses have.

I love both the shampoos. They both smell heavenly, too. :lol:

Happy to help!


----------



## halecomet (Aug 29, 2011)

I do have to say I LOVE Spray N' Wash!!! It took an hour and a half scrub job down to 45 minutes just by coating the whole horse with it (shoving nozzle into mane & tail) and rinsing off. Scruff in mane and tail gone with no scrubbing.

I want to try Ez-All soon (hoping for good deals @ Masters).


----------

